# PDA w/ Quickbooks?



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

My brother and I own a small (<20 accounts) Landscape company and we also perform snow plowing services. We use Quickbooks (QB) to manage our expenses, checkbook, billing, payments, etc.

At present, after performing a job we jot it down on a notepad, or fill out a form if applicable, and at the end of the week/month we enter everything into quickbooks. That way we have a hardcopy and softcopy of what jobs were performed. Now, I was on the QB website and noticed they had software that fit into a PDA. This software would allow us to enter the information about a job into the PDA (materials used, hours logged, customer info, etc.). Then, at the end of the day/week/month you would be able to transfer the info directly into the QB that is on the PC at the touch of a button. Sounds good to me...

So, my question does anyone currently use this method (or something similar)? If so, what are some of the pros and cons to it? thx in advance for your input.


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Sounds good in theory, until your pda crashes. This happened to me and now I use good old paper and pencil to make notes, then transfer it to the computer. this way, you have your paper back up to refer to if you need to re-enter info, etc. if you confuser crashes. If you go the pda route, I would download your info at least daily and then backup your files/confuser daily as well. This way, if it does crash, you won't lose a whole month's worth of info and try to remember what you did 30 days ago.

Don't get me wrong, I was very involved in technology in a previous career and still use my Blackberry, etc. But after I have been through 4 PDAs, 4 laptops and 10 hard drives in the last few years, paper has an appeal.


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

plowed,

Ya, I figured the PDA route of crashing would bea problem. Although, same as my PC. Create backups of quickbooks everytime I change info. Save backups to CD every month. I had to rebuild my QB last year cause of a crash. Was not fun. Needed to go back through all my hardcopies.

With that said, sorry don't know what a "confuser" is? Please fill me in. thx


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

A confuser is what some people refer to as their computer


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

Whoops, should have figured that one out LOL


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

The groundskeeper pro program is a pretty good one.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I tried that approach last year. If I remember right it produced an invoice with each entry. So it was not practical for my use because I would have 15 invoices for each customer every 15 days and what I want is 1 running invoice for 15 days per customer. I now use QB timer on my laptop in the truck which transfers to QB in the office then makes i invoice for each customer with each plowing as a line item whenever I want to print out there invoice. 
I wish QB would get there timer program to work on a PDA.

As I charge by the hour the timer program works great for me I just hit the space bar when I arive at the site and again when I leave then tab, tab, return, and my next site is up. 
but for you guys/gals the charge per event why do you even need to keep track in the field?
Or for thoese that charge per push it seems a check mark next to a customer would be enough for each push.
Dwan


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

The Boss said:


> The groundskeeper pro program is a pretty good one.


Thanks Boss but I'm more than satisfied with QB. I'm not looking to change my entire software. Actually, I have QB pro if that makes any difference. I'm going to upgrade soon b/c this years has the mileage tracker, which is applicable for me. I now do it in an excel spreadsheet and transfer the overall info to QB. Bit of a time consumer...I'm all about saving time with the office work.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

You can download almost any program off of aries. They have almost everything and it's free. I personally use Blizzard Buster for my snow business.


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

Dwan said:


> I tried that approach last year. If I remember right it produced an invoice with each entry. So it was not practical for my use because I would have 15 invoices for each customer every 15 days and what I want is 1 running invoice for 15 days per customer. I now use QB timer on my laptop in the truck which transfers to QB in the office then makes i invoice for each customer with each plowing as a line item whenever I want to print out there invoice.
> I wish QB would get there timer program to work on a PDA.
> 
> As I charge by the hour the timer program works great for me I just hit the space bar when I arive at the site and again when I leave then tab, tab, return, and my next site is up.
> ...


Dwan, thx for the response. I will look into the creating multiple invoice thing...that will just not fly with our business.

I have a fairly large "items" list (well large for our size business, its all relative). As an example, I would like to show up at the site, choose that we mowed the lawn, raked the leaves, planted two trees, weeded the flower bed installed 5 yds of mulch, etc...all on ONE invoice. All these entries would have to have the date it was performed at for some cases the hours worked.

Currently we charge per push. And yes, you are correct, it is just as easy to put a "check" mark in the box for "plowed snow". However, what about materials (i.e. salt/sand). Also, some cases we do sidewalks or spend extra time cleaning the front of the storm drains, etc. It would be nice to list everything so the customer realizes everything that went into the service, even if we choose not to charge them for it.


----------



## jscott (Dec 30, 2003)

PocketBooks is a software package for your Palm PDA that will sync with QuickBooks.
http://software.palmone.com/Platfor...tType=2&productId=66634&sectionId=0&catalog=1


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

That is just what I want except it only works with palm OS


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

jscott said:


> PocketBooks is a software package for your Palm PDA that will sync with QuickBooks.
> http://software.palmone.com/Platfor...tType=2&productId=66634&sectionId=0&catalog=1


Thx, I will look into it. I think I'm going to go with it, the PDA route. Now its just choosing the one that fits my needs/budget.

Happy Holidays to everyone :waving:


----------

